# Who sells Recaro fabric?



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

I'm trying to restore a set of mid 80's Recaro LS's, and I can NOT find out any info on whether Recaro sells these things themselves or where there are places that do.
Ideas, Vortex?


----------



## FLiGLi84 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Who sells Recaro fabric? (dubdaze68)*

GOOD LUCK!!! I know there is a guy on here but he wants Mad money per yard... I understand it's rare but not that rare...


----------



## scirocgvnr (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Who sells Recaro fabric? (dubdaze68)*

I have a set of Recaro's from a late 80's Alfa Romeo Milano cloverleaf and I bought replacement fabric from of all places GOwesty.com as they are my local Recaro dealer
send them a sample and as long as it was/is Recaro material they should be able to help you.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Who sells Recaro fabric? (FLiGLi84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLiGLi84* »_GOOD LUCK! I know there is a guy on here but he wants Mad money per yard...


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Who sells Recaro fabric? (puebla)*

I get black avus and jersery from Recaro if you are looking for the Monza cloth it is NLA and the reproduction is as well.
Kevin


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Who sells Recaro fabric? (Euro 323i)*

I get recaro cloth from recaro europe.


----------

